
Gleanings from the 1949 Run of the Saturday Evening Post - benbreen
https://www.bunkhistory.org/resources/3917?related=3717&relationship_name=ANOTHER%20ANGLE
======
RickJWagner
"Henry Cabot Lodge’s article “Does the Republic party have a future?” proved
to be oddly poignant, given the present state of affairs."

That's the kind of 'journalistic content' that's brought journalism down. The
article has many fine points, but that one sours the tone for some readers
(while probably bringing delight to other readers, but they are being short-
sighted.) It's not necessary content. It doesn't add to the net worth of the
article. It just shows that the author of the piece has some political biases,
something the reader should not know (in proper journalism.)

Journalism is best when it presents a story clearly, without opinions from the
writer. I fear it's quickly becoming a lost art.

~~~
mcphage
> Journalism is best when it presents a story clearly, without opinions from
> the writer. I fear it's quickly becoming a lost art.

The entire article is the author’s opinions on the magazine he was reading
from 1949, and how it compares to the issues of today. So you inserting this
idea that it should be without opinions, and then criticizing it for having
them, is really way off the mark. You should sit down and think about why you
do that.

